# Best headphones for mobile(Rs 400-800)



## vishaliitr (Jul 1, 2013)

I am looking for a good earphone for my mobile, I give more preference to sound quality than to looks, but they should hurt the ear if you wear it for 3-4 hours on a go.Please suggest me something


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 1, 2013)

vishaliitr said:


> I am looking for a good earphone for my mobile, I give more preference to sound quality than to looks, but they should hurt the ear if you wear it for 3-4 hours on a go.Please suggest me something



SoundMagic ES 18 or Creative EP 630...


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 1, 2013)

if you give more preference to sound quality then you need to increase your budget to atleast 2k... and what do you mean by they should hurt the ear??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 1, 2013)

Do you want earphones or headphones? For headphones, Philips SHP2500 is the best in your budget.

Do you want earphones or headphones? For headphones, Philips SHP2500 is the best in your budget.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 2, 2013)

I guess he meant that they should *not* hurt the ear if you wear for 4-5 hours  ....

Frist do you need microphone with the headphones to take in coming calls with your earphone. If so then this might suit you

Panasonic RP-TCN120E-K In-the-ear Headset - Panasonic: Flipkart.com

& if not then there are many product within 900 Rs that can give decent audio quality for the price

1.Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K In-the-ear Headphone Rs. 449
2.Panasonic RP-HJE180E-V Headphone Rs. 764
3.Creative EP-630 earphone In-the-ear Headphone Rs. 780
4.Philips SHE 3590WT/10 Headphone Rs. 560
5.Philips SHE 3590BK Headphone Rs. 589 (highly recommended at head -fi)
6.Sony MDR-EX100LP In-the-ear Headphone Rs. 899
7.JBL Tempo In-the-ear J01U Headphone Rs. 899
8.Cowon EM1 In-the-ear Headphone Rs. 750
9.Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone Rs. 800
10.SoundMAGIC PL21 Headphone Rs. 975
11.SoundMAGIC PL11 Headphone Rs. 800
12.Philips SHE9700 Headphone Rs. 1000
13.Sony MDR-EX60LP Headphone Rs. 899


----------



## dummydave (Jul 2, 2013)

go for panasonic....they gt very gud bass...

Philis z gud but bass nt that thumpin as in panasonic...


----------



## vishaliitr (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank You all, i will try some panasonic earphone at shop.
Thanks once again


----------

